# Les Poochs Conditioner Review



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

Karli went from having a very fine textured silky coat as a puppy to a little more cottony as she's transitioning into her adult coat. Not long ago I used Isle of Dogs Whitening shampoo on her and dried her coat out terribly. Her coat was such that I couldn't even get a comb through it after a bath. She's been a tangled mess and I have to brush out tangles every day. I've been trying different products to see what works best on her coat. 

Yesterday I tried the Les Poochs La Pooch (the female fragranced) Creme Rinse conditioner and it's been the most conditioning conditioner I've tried to date. (Others I've tried: Isle of Dogs both heavy and light, Chris Christensons After Bath, Kenic's Lite-N-Easy, Chrisman's Maltese Secret, and Bark to Basics D Mat).

You can dilute the Les Poochs to suit your needs, so yesterday I used it full strength on Karli. Used at full strength it was almost too conditioning and weighed down the coat a bit, but I was really happy with the results. She's back to looking a little more silky. The La Pooch smells nice too. 

I'll probably be fighting tangles and mats until she gets her full adult coat in, but overall really liked the La Pooch conditioner. I haven't tried the shampoo yet.

Les Poochs


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

Thanks I always love hearing about products! I remember looking at their line before and wondering if the male scents would be too "cologne-y" smelling. How does the female one smell? Is it really girly and heavily perfumed or just fresh?


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

> Thanks I always love hearing about products! I remember looking at their line before and wondering if the male scents would be too "cologne-y" smelling. How does the female one smell? Is it really girly and heavily perfumed or just fresh?[/B]


I don't know how to describe it other than it's a very pleasant fragrance. I know fragrances can be subjective, but I wouldn't hesitate at all to use the La Pooch on a male dog. After I read your post I went back and sniffed all my shampoos and conditioners. I think it's my favorite fragrance of all the pet products I have. I haven't smelled the male version of Les Poochs so I can't make a comparison there.


----------



## Malsam (Sep 28, 2007)

My groomer uses that and distributes them at my country and I have gotten a gallon before to try on all my 4 malteses as well as other dogs that my other relatives keep. We have tried 3 types of the shampoo and creme rinse editions before...de noel, de dete and the normal edition. All of it I have tried on my dogs and only 3 of them are bathe without any allergic reactions. The rest of the 5 all end up having scratching ritual until the next bath.

The female scent is indeed better for our taste when they whizz around in the house especially when you hug them.

Nevertheless, all my 4 malteses get very different results from using the shampoo and creme rinse which in the end, I email photos of my dogs coat to US and concluded that its too strong for them and ask me to wait for their milder version which is suppose to be out in the market several years ago but they didn't update me so I dunno is the 1 you using the refined version.

We have tried from using undiluted creme rinse, to 6 parts, to 10 parts all give the same results. The scent will usually last you from 3 to a week which is about time you bath them also.

For those trying, I suggest you take the creme rinse and dilute to 10 parts of water and use it as a everyday spraying solution. If your dog is ok with that, then you proceed to bathing them with the shampoo with stronger version of creme rinse.


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

Thanks to you both for the info on the scents. If I order it I'll get the girl scent then, just wanted to make sure it wasn't too strong and perfumed. I have plenty of shampoo right now and I also just ordered something new, so it would be awhile, but it's good to know for later!


----------



## Malsam (Sep 28, 2007)

an 8 oz bottle can be diluted 10 parts. So u may end up with 10 bottles.


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

> an 8 oz bottle can be diluted 10 parts. So u may end up with 10 bottles.[/B]



Malsam, have you tried the hypoallergenic version of the conditioner?

Hypoallergenic Creme Rinse


----------



## Malsam (Sep 28, 2007)

my friend tried before. Its without any smell at all so defeat my purpose for testing at that time.


----------

